#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Обеты Бодхисаттвы и Прибежище

## Аурум

Один товарищ утверждает, что тот, кто принял Прибежище автоматически принимает обеты Бодхисаттвы.
Поясните, пожалуйста, так ли это?

----------


## Германн

> Один товарищ утверждает,


Не стал бы его смущать, пусть практикует. (Обеты Бохисаттвы принимаются позже, чем начинается работа над зарождением Устремлённости - 3-й том Ламрима, стр. 83. "Итак, совершенно ясно, что неспособному совершать даяния и другие практики порождать Устремлённость можно, а принимать обет нельзя".)

----------

Аурум (17.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (19.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

Нагуглил...  :Cool:

----------

Германн (17.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Один товарищ утверждает, что тот, кто принял Прибежище автоматически принимает обеты Бодхисаттвы.
> Поясните, пожалуйста, так ли это?


Нет, не автоматически. Но в Махаяне есть одновременное принятие обетов Прибежища и бодхисаттвы на основе нескольких молитв. Это чаще всего перед посвящениями бывает.

----------

Антончик (03.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нагуглил[/URL]...


Хорошо нагуглили. Качественно.  :EEK!:

----------


## Aion

> Хорошо нагуглили. Качественно.


Хорошо флудите. Заранее зная о своей безнаказанности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо флудите. Заранее зная о своей безнаказанности.


Ни у кого тут нет безнаказанности. Меня просто интересует, при чём тут китайский.

----------


## Aion

> Меня просто интересует, при чём тут китайский.


Махаяна. ©

----------


## Нико

> Махаяна. ©


Ну тогда ладно  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

> Не стал бы его смущать, пусть практикует. (Обеты Бохисаттвы принимаются позже, чем начинается работа над зарождением Устремлённости - 3-й том Ламрима, стр. 83. "Итак, совершенно ясно, что неспособному совершать даяния и другие практики порождать Устремлённость можно, а принимать обет нельзя".)


Тот товарищ - ньингмапинец, _ему_ важно, чтобы источник был ньингмапинский.

----------


## Нико

> Тот товарищ - ньингмапинец, _ему_ важно, чтобы источник был ньингмапинский.


Ну, а почитать "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"?

----------


## Аурум

В общем, написано, что обет бодхичитты нужно принимать в присутствии духовного учителя. Для меня-то это понятно, но некоторые считают, что принял Прибежище, значит принял и обет Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Нико

> В общем, написано, что обет бодхичитты нужно принимать в присутствии духовного учителя.


Обет Прибежища тоже от учителя принимается. 




> Для меня-то это понятно, но некоторые считают, что принял Прибежище, значит принял и обет Бодхисаттвы.



Это не так.

----------


## Аурум

> Обет Прибежища тоже от учителя принимается.


А никто и не сомневался.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Один товарищ утверждает, что тот, кто принял Прибежище автоматически принимает обеты Бодхисаттвы.
> Поясните, пожалуйста, так ли это?


Кажется, при принятии махаянского Прибежища поясняется (в самих строчках формулы принятия Прибежища), что вместе с ними принимаются и обеты бодхисаттвы. См. классическую формулу ньингмапинского Прибежища (САНГЬЕ ЧО ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОК НАМ ЛА), где первые две строчки - принятие Прибежища, вторые две - взращивание Бодхичитты Намерения.

То есть:

*САНГЬЕ ЧО ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОК НАМ ЛА*

_К Будде, Дхарме и Наилучшему Собранию_

*ЧЖАНЧУБ БАР ДУ ДАК НИ КЬЯБ СУ ЧИ*

_Я обращаюсь за Прибежищем до обретения Пробуждения._

*ДАК ГИ ЧЖИН СОК ГЬИПЕ СОНАМ КЬИ*

_Силой щедрости и иных моих заслуг_

*ДРО ЛА ПЕН ЧИР САНГЬЕ ДУБ ПАР ШОК*

_Да достигну я состояния Будды во благо всех живых существ._

Принимая тхеравадинское прибежище, естественно, никаких обетов бодхисаттвы не дают.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.03.2013), Германн (18.03.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> См. классическую формулу ньингмапинского Прибежища (САНГЬЕ ЧО ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОК НАМ ЛА), где первые две строчки - принятие Прибежища, вторые две - взращивание Бодхичитты Намерения.


А почему ньингмапинского только? Я эту формулу встречала во всех 4 традициях.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А почему ньингмапинского только? Я эту формулу встречала во всех 4 традициях.


Ну я не знаю, как там в других традициях, как-то сам больше по Старой Школе)
Впрочем, в других ньингмапинских формулах Прибежища тоже везде присутствует бодхичитта.

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, при принятии махаянского Прибежища поясняется (в самих строчках формулы принятия Прибежища), что вместе с ними принимаются и обеты бодхисаттвы. См. классическую формулу ньингмапинского Прибежища (САНГЬЕ ЧО ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОК НАМ ЛА), где первые две строчки - принятие Прибежища, вторые две - взращивание Бодхичитты Намерения.
> 
> То есть:
> 
> *САНГЬЕ ЧО ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОК НАМ ЛА*
> 
> _К Будде, Дхарме и Наилучшему Собранию_
> 
> *ЧЖАНЧУБ БАР ДУ ДАК НИ КЬЯБ СУ ЧИ*
> ...


Ну да, это особое махаянское Прибежище. Я говорила про обет Прибежища в целом. Вот, например, опять из того же руководства "Источник всех сиддхи":


Размышляя так, произнесите эту молитву и, как следует осознав две причины принятия Прибежища, представьте, что вы ведёте эту молитву, а все живые существа хором повторяют её:

«Я и все скитальцы, живые существа, бесчисленные, как безграничное пространство, отныне и до достижения сердечной сути просветления ищем Прибежище в милосердных, славных и святых коренных Учителях и наставниках традиции, по своей природе обладающих телом, речью и умом, всеми качествами и деяниями всех Татхагат трёх времён и десяти сторон света, источниках 84 тысяч сводов учений, владыках всей благородной Сангхи».

«Я ищу Прибежище во всех полностью просветлённых, благословенных Бхагаванах-Буддах.
Я ищу Прибежище в священной Дхарме.
Я ищу Прибежище в Общине Арьев» .

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *САНГЬЕ ЧО ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОК НАМ ЛА*
> 
> _К Будде, Дхарме и Наилучшему Собранию_
> 
> *ЧЖАНЧУБ БАР ДУ ДАК НИ КЬЯБ СУ ЧИ*
> 
> _Я обращаюсь за Прибежищем до обретения Пробуждения._
> 
> *ДАК ГИ ЧЖИН СОК ГЬИПЕ СОНАМ КЬИ*
> ...


Разрази меня гром: дают клятву бодхисаттвы в нагрузку к прибежищу! ))

----------

Германн (18.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну да, это особое махаянское Прибежище. Я говорила про обет Прибежища в целом. Вот, например, опять из того же руководства "Источник всех сиддхи"


А что, часто на основе этого руководства люди сами Прибежище принимают, без участия какого-нибудь Учителя?  :Wink: 
Я больше к тому, что если вам тибетские ламы какие-нибудь или йогины дают Прибежище - то в большинстве случаев это общемахаянское Прибежище с обетами Бодхисаттвы. В меньшинстве же случаев это ещё более серьёзные вещи.

----------


## Нико

> А что, часто на основе этого руководства люди сами Прибежище принимают, без участия какого-нибудь Учителя? 
> Я больше к тому, что если вам тибетские ламы какие-нибудь или йогины дают Прибежище - то в большинстве случаев это общемахаянское Прибежище с обетами Бодхисаттвы. В меньшинстве же случаев это ещё более серьёзные вещи.


Не знаю, что за "более серьёзные вещи Вы имеете в виду". По-моему, серьёзнее этого ничего нет. А так... Я слышала, что в отсутствие Учителя можно и самому принять Прибежище перед изображением Будды.

----------


## Германн

> В общем, написано, что обет бодхичитты нужно принимать в присутствии духовного учителя. Для меня-то это понятно, но некоторые считают, что принял Прибежище, значит принял и обет Бодхисаттвы.


Если он так считал, когда принимал обеты - он действительно принял обеты Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не знаю, что за "более серьёзные вещи Вы имеете в виду". По-моему, серьёзнее этого ничего нет


Я имею в виду тантрические посвящения и обеты, а также введение в Природу Ума.

----------


## Нико

> Я имею в виду тантрические посвящения и обеты, а также введение в Природу Ума.


А... Кажется, введение в природу ума не подразумевает обетов как таковых (хотя, конечно, базис такой должен быть), а тантрические обеты как раз также строятся на обетах бодхичитты и Прибежища.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Один товарищ утверждает, что тот, кто принял Прибежище автоматически принимает обеты Бодхисаттвы.
> Поясните, пожалуйста, так ли это?


Обычно на учениях Прибежище дается отдельно, обеты мирянина даются отдельно и обеты бодхисаттвы даются отдельно.

----------

Sten (19.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если он так считал, когда принимал обеты - он действительно принял обеты Бодхисаттвы.


Обеты бодхисаттвы -- это особое дело. Тут соответствующий настрой нужен. Во-первых, это зарождение устремлённой бодхичитты, т.е. желание или стремление достичь состояния будды ради блага всех живых существ. Во-вторых, собственно обеты бодхисаттвы. Тут уже не отвертишься -- необходимо практиковать шесть парамит. Конкретно помогать. И т.п. Мало кто может это исполнять в полной мере. Но стремиться к этому можно и нужно.

----------

Аурум (18.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А... Кажется, введение в природу ума не подразумевает обетов как таковых (хотя, конечно, базис такой должен быть), а тантрические обеты как раз также строятся на обетах бодхичитты и Прибежища.


Введение в природу ума более серьёзное ввиду того, что людей, способных в неё ввестись, не так много) А тантрические обеты конечно строются на обетах бодхичитты и Прибежища, но соблюдение всех трёх сводов обетов (довольно часто противоречащих друг-другу на относительном уровне) - очень серьёзное дело, поскольку ввиду неизбежных нарушений их приходится постоянно очищать)

----------


## Нико

> Введение в природу ума более серьёзное ввиду того, что людей, способных в неё ввестись, не так много)



Я бы грубо предположила, что человек 20-30 на этой земле могут по-настоящему "ввестись" ). 




> А тантрические обеты конечно строются на обетах бодхичитты и Прибежища, но соблюдение всех трёх сводов обетов (довольно часто противоречащих друг-другу на относительном уровне) - очень серьёзное дело, поскольку ввиду неизбежных нарушений их приходится постоянно очищать)


Да, все обеты нужно постоянно очищать, потому что они нарушаются постоянно. Особенно тантрические и бодхичитты. На мой взгляд, тантрические обеты во всей их полноте опять же всего единицы могут полностью соблюдать. Предположительно, очень высокие мастера тантры.

----------

Германн (19.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> *САНГЬЕ ЧО ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОК НАМ ЛА*
> 
> _К Будде, Дхарме и Наилучшему Собранию_
> 
> *ЧЖАНЧУБ БАР ДУ ДАК НИ КЬЯБ СУ ЧИ*
> 
> _Я обращаюсь за Прибежищем до обретения Пробуждения._
> 
> *ДАК ГИ ЧЖИН СОК ГЬИПЕ СОНАМ КЬИ*
> ...


- _Да достигну я состояния Будды во благо всех живых существ._

Насколько я понимаю, это означает устремлённость к пробуждению Бодхичитты без принятия всех обетов Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Аурум

Геше Джампа Тинлей -- Бодхичитта и шесть парамит:




> Разницу между Бодхичиттой Устремления и Бодхичиттой Вступления, или устремленной Бодхичиттой и практической Бодхичиттой индийские и тибетские ученые объясняют по-разному, но, согласно общепринятому мнению, те, кто уже имеет альтруистическое намерение достигнуть состояния Будды, но ещё не дал обетов Бодхисаттвы, обладает умом, который называется Бодхичиттой Устремления (устремленная, вдохновенная Бодхичитта) . «Это объясняется тем, что на этом этапе человек просто мечтает достичь просветления. Затем человек, у которого уже есть это устремление, осознает, что без обучения деяниям Бодхисаттвы невозможно достичь состояния Будды, и начинает сильно хотеть научиться этим деяниям. _Как следствие порождения сильного желания научиться деяниям Бодхисаттвы, человек принимает наконец р е ш е н и е начать обучение и дает обеты Бодхисаттвы_.» После этого практикующий приступает к практикам Шести парамит, которые являются фактическими способами достижения состояния Будды в системе Сутры.

----------


## Аурум

Геше Тубтен Наванга о соблюдении обетов:




> НБ: Отличаются ли требования разных тибетских школ относительно обетов и обязательств при посвящении? Возможно ли получить посвящение, не приняв соответствующие обеты?
> ТН: Что касается способа, каким дается посвящение, то он в основном зависит от самого Учителя, так как линии передачи посвящений не связаны прямо с теми или иными школами. Например, у нас в школе Гелуг передаются посвящения, пришедшие и из Кагью, и из Ньингма, и из Сакья. Какие именно обеты и обязательства должен взять на себя ученик, получающий передачу – посвящение (ванг) или "малое посвящение" (дженанг), определяется также и типом тантры, в которую производится посвящение. Например, на уровне Ануттара-йога-тантры невозможно посвящение без принятия обетов Бодхисаттвы и тантрийских обетов. Но в некоторых низших классах тантр тантрийские обеты не принимаются, а порождение Устремленности к Пробуждению (Бодхичитты) требуется лишь на уровне "Вдохновенной" Устремленности без принятия всех обетов Бодхисаттвы. И действительно, очень важно, чтобы, предполагая получить посвящение – ванг или дженанг, – ученик ясно понимал – должен ли он будет принять обеты Бодхисаттвы, должен ли он будет принять на себя тантрийские обеты, каковы будут его обязательства после получения посвящения.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Насколько я понимаю, это означает устремлённость к пробуждению Бодхичитты без принятия всех обетов Бодхисаттвы.


Видимо, это действительно так. Но при этом - дальнейшая практика даже сутрических садхан, нёндро и тем более тантрических садхан начинается с формул взращивания бодхичитты действия, а для этого уже всё-таки нужны обеты бодхисаттвы.

----------

Аурум (18.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> - _Да достигну я состояния Будды во благо всех живых существ._
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, это означает устремлённость к пробуждению Бодхичитты без принятия всех обетов Бодхисаттвы.


Как правило, да.

----------

Аурум (18.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В любом случае - для каждого типа обетов есть их список, и человек принимает их осознанно. Желательно получить конкретные обеты от драгоценных учителей первый раз, потом их можно восстанавливать самостоятельно. Что касается тантрических обетов - они оговорены при передаче тантры.  

Думаю, это все делается для того, чтобы человек мог брать на себя выполнение обязательств в той мере, на которую способен.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Обеты бодхисаттвы -- это особое дело. Тут соответствующий настрой нужен. Во-первых, это зарождение устремлённой бодхичитты, т.е. желание или стремление достичь состояния будды ради блага всех живых существ. Во-вторых, собственно обеты бодхисаттвы. Тут уже не отвертишься -- необходимо практиковать шесть парамит. Конкретно помогать. И т.п. Мало кто может это исполнять в полной мере. Но стремиться к этому можно и нужно.


Шантидева "Бодхичарья-аватара":




> Допустим, что парамита даяния заключается в том,
> Чтобы избавить существ от нищеты.
> Однако мир по-прежнему беден.
> Зачем же тогда упражнялись в ней
> Будды древности?
> 
> Сказано, что парамита даяния
> Это готовность отдать другим все
> Вместе с плодами [этого совершенства].
> Следовательно, это не что иное, как состояние ума.

----------


## Нико

Оттуда же (III, 18-22) Вы полагаете, что это всё делается только в уме? 

Да буду я защитником для беззащитных,
Проводником — для странствующих.
Да буду я мостом, лодкой или плотом
Для всех, кто желает оказаться на том берегу.

Да стану я островом для жаждущих увидеть сушу
И светочем — для ищущих света.
Да буду я ложем для изнуренных
И слугой — для нуждающихся в помощи.

Да стану я чудотворным камнем, благим сосудом,
Действенной мантрой и снадобьем от всех болезней.
Да стану я древом, исполняющим все желания,
И коровой изобилия для всех живущих.

Подобно тому, как земля и другие элементы
Приносят всевозможную пользу
Бесчисленным существам
Беспредельного пространства,

Да буду и я источником жизни
Для живых существ
Всех сторон пространства,
Покуда все они не достигнут нирваны.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Оттуда же (III, 18-22) Вы полагаете, что это всё делается только в уме?


Нет-нет, это я не к тому, что практика парамит - это практика только для ума, нет. Это я к тому, что считать "исполнять обеты в полной мере".




> В сущности, необходимо знать
> О двух бодхичиттах:
> Бодхичитте вдохновенной
> И бодхичитте деятельной.
> 
> Подобно тому, как понимают различие
> Между желанием отправиться в путь
> И самим путешествием,
> Так мудрый различает эти две [бодхичитты].
> ...

----------


## Greedy

> Нет-нет, это я не к тому, что практика парамит - это практика только для ума, нет. Это я к тому, что считать "исполнять обеты в полной мере".


Только вот различие в двух бодхичиттах не в том, что во втором случае необходимо взять "инструмент" и пойти искоренять нищету во всём мире. Так как это в корне противоречит самому пониманию того, что такое практика парамит, как её объясняет Шантидэва.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Только вот различие в двух бодхичиттах не в том, что во втором случае необходимо взять "инструмент" и пойти искоренять нищету во всём мире. Так как это в корне противоречит самому пониманию того, что такое практика парамит, как её объясняет Шантидэва.


Шантидева говорит только о том, что нельзя судить о наличии парамиты щедрости по абсолютной победе над бедностью. Он говорит о том, что о наличии парамиты щедрости говорит её проявление на практике и устремлённость её практиковать  :Smilie: 

А вообще, надо посмотреть комментарий Рингу Тулку к этим стихам.

----------


## Нико

> Только вот различие в двух бодхичиттах не в том, что во втором случае необходимо взять "инструмент" и пойти искоренять нищету во всём мире. Так как это в корне противоречит самому пониманию того, что такое практика парамит, как её объясняет Шантидэва.


Я согласна, что осуществлённая парамита -- это состояние ума. Но вот сам процесс осуществления. Вы читали про четыре вида даяния: материальных вещей, Дхармы, дарование бесстрашия (защиты) и еще что-то (последнее забыла)))

----------


## Greedy

> Я согласна, что осуществлённая парамита -- это состояние ума. Но вот сам процесс осуществления.


Сам процесс её осуществления состоит в приведении ума в соответствующее состояние, а не "мирская помощь нуждающимся". И нисколько не зависит от "успешности" совершаемых дел. Иначе бы будды и бодхисаттвы прошло давно бы уже решили все проблемы этого мира.

Из Ламрима Цонкапы:
_"В чём суть даяния? - Это помыслы, возникающие на основе непривязанности бодхисаттвы, пренебрегающего всем имуществом и собственным телом, и побуждённые ими деяния тела и речи - отдавание всех подлежащих даянию вещей"._
...
При этом *совершенство* парамиты даяния *не зависит* от того, *избавляем ли мы от бедности* существ благодаря отдаванию им подлежащих даянию вещей [или нет]. В противном случае, прежде приходившие Победители не исполнили бы даяние в совершенстве, ибо и сейчас есть множество бедных.
...
_"Я говорю вам не о пользе даяния [вещей], а о зле привязанности [к ним]!"_

----------


## Нико

> Сам процесс её осуществления состоит в приведении ума в соответствующее состояние, а не "мирская помощь нуждающимся". И нисколько не зависит от "успешности" совершаемых дел. Иначе бы будды и бодхисаттвы прошло давно бы уже решили все проблемы этого мира.
> 
> Из Ламрима Цонкапы:
> _"В чём суть даяния? - Это помыслы, возникающие на основе непривязанности бодхисаттвы, пренебрегающего всем имуществом и собственным телом, и побуждённые ими деяния тела и речи - отдавание всех подлежащих даянию вещей"._
> ...
> При этом совершенство парамиты даяния не зависит от того, избавляем ли мы от бедности существ благодаря отдаванию им подлежащих даянию вещей [или нет]. В противном случае, прежде приходившие Победители не исполнили бы даяние в совершенстве, ибо и сейчас есть множество бедных.


Я не говорю об избавлении от бедности. Ясное дело, всех не прокормить, особенно если у самого ни гроша нет в кармане. Я говорю о действенной помощи тем, кто в ней нуждается. Если человек просит помощи, и есть возможность помочь, то отказ помочь -- нарушение обета бодхисаттвы. Если нет возможности -- другое дело. Можно, конечно, прочесть один раз мантру МАНИ и подумать: "О, как было бы хорошо, если б тот человек освободился от своих проблем!" Но можно ещё и пойти и что-то сделать. В этом отличие бодхичитты действия от устремлённой бодхичитты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Пабонгка в своем комментарии на ламрим дает такое разъяснение:

Вообще говоря, бодхичитта намерения есть просто желание достичь полного пробуждения ради блага всех живых существ. А бодхичитта действия — это стремление научиться совершать поступки, проистекающие из бодхичитты.
spyir sems can thams cad kyi don du sangs rgyas thob 'dod tsham ni smon sems dang| sems bskyed nas spyod pa la slob 'dod pa ni 'jug sems te

----------

Карма Палджор (03.11.2014), Нико (19.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ясное дело, всех не прокормить, особенно если у самого ни гроша нет в кармане.


Кормить всех, даже если есть гроши в кармане, - это прямое следствие непонимания обусловленности явлений. Любое существо, которое голодает, голодает не просто так.




> Я говорю о действенной помощи тем, кто в ней нуждается.


Даяние должно быть соответствующим. Но это не означает его эффективности. Это следствие понимания зависимости явлений. Жажда лечится водой, голод - едой, страх - защитой и т.д. Именно в этом смысле даяние должно быть соответствующим.




> Если человек просит помощи, и есть возможность помочь, то отказ помочь -- нарушение обета бодхисаттвы.


Нарушение обета бодхисаттвы - это привязанность к вещам.
Отсутствие привязанности к вещам приводит к распределению вещей нуждающимся.




> Но можно ещё и пойти и что-то сделать. В этом отличие бодхичитты действия от устремлённой бодхичитты.


Бодхичитта устремления отличается тем, что мы не можем перераспределить вещи, которые находятся в нашей власти. Мы лишь стремимся породить в себе эту способность.
Бодхичитта действия отличается тем, что вещи, которые находятся в нашей власти, мы с удовольствием распределяем среди страждущих.

Ходить и помогать всем - это не даяние.
Даяние - это реализовывать просьбы других, используя то, что нам доступно. Совершенство даяния - это полной отсутствие привязанности к вещам, что позволяет осуществить даяние из абсолютно всего, что нам доступно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кормить всех, даже если есть гроши в кармане, - это прямое следствие непонимания обусловленности явлений. Любое существо, которое голодает, голодает не просто так.


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Гриди, ну не говорите ерунды. Если есть возможность накормить голодного - то надо накормить - с соответствующим пожеланием, Накормлено существо тоже бывает не просто так :Smilie:  Это и есть соответствующее даяние :Smilie: Другое дело, когда нет еды и денег, чтобы раздать.





> Бодхичитта устремления отличается тем, что мы не можем перераспределить вещи, которые находятся в нашей власти. Мы лишь стремимся породить в себе эту способность.


Бодхичитта устремления заключается в стремлении достичь соответствующей мудрости и знания искусных средств.




> Ходить и помогать всем - это не даяние.
> Даяние - это реализовывать просьбы других, используя то, что нам доступно. Совершенство даяния - это полной отсутствие привязанности к вещам, что позволяет осуществить даяние из абсолютно всего, что нам доступно.


  Еще какое даяние :Smilie:  Просто надо дать каждому то, что ему полезно, а полезно - это помощь накопить благие заслуги, что является причиной для встречи с Дхармой.

О даянии подробно в Ламрима Цонкапы:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim44.html

----------

Германн (19.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Гриди, ну не говорите ерунды. Если есть возможность накормить голодного - то надо накормить - с соответствующим пожеланием, Накормлено существо тоже бывает не просто так Это и есть соответствующее даяниеДругое дело, когда нет еды и денег, чтобы раздать.


Раздавайте, кто же спорит  :Smilie: 
Только парамита даяния сводится не к умению кормить голодных. Она сводится к отсутствию привязанности к вещам, над которыми у нас есть власть.

Так что можно, обладая недюжей энергией кормить всех, кого позволяют возможности. Но само по себе это действие к состоянию Будды не приведёт.
А приведёт искоренение привязанности к вещам, над которыми есть власть. И не важно, достигнуто оно просиживанием всех жизни в пещере, или на ниве организации "обеды для бездомных".

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Рингу Тулку о стихе о парамите щедрости:

What does it mean to attain the perfection of generosity? Does it mean removing all the poverty of all the beings in all the realms, and making everyone rich? This cannot be the case, since the Buddha is said to have perfected generosity, but there are still poor people in the world. But if your true intention is the wish to benefit all sentient beings, and towards this end you are capable of giving away all that you have with a generous state of mind, without attachment to your possessions, your body, or even your merit—that is the perfection of generosity. Generosity is determined by your state of mind, the way your mind reacts towards your belongings or toward others.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Один товарищ утверждает, что тот, кто принял Прибежище автоматически принимает обеты Бодхисаттвы.
> Поясните, пожалуйста, так ли это?


Дело в том, что если вы стремитесь достичь просветления ради всех живых существ, чтобы избавить их от страдания или даете обещание когда принимаете Прибежище, вы встаете на путь Бодхисаттвы и соответственно надо будет следовать обетам Бодхисаттвы. В Махаяне как правило это происходит всегда одновременно. Здесь важную роль играет бодхичитта... ну и все остальное от этого пляшет. Насколько мне известно.

----------


## Нико

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_pledges.html

Там, если вчитаться как следует, можно понять про действенную помощь другим.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Если верить Чжово Атише, то обеды бодхисаттвы можно принимать и без учителя, самостоятельно :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Если верить Чжово Атише, то обеды бодхисаттвы можно принимать и без учителя, самостоятельно


Да, обедать можно и без учителя, в принципе.

----------

Дондог (28.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

знакомый китайский монах (jiao shou) утверждает, что в китайской махаяне только монахи могут держать обеты боддхисатвы.
странно, если это так

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, обедать можно и без учителя, в принципе.


Не. Ну и в среднем ламриме сказано так. с указанием на Атишу  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> знакомый китайский монах (jiao shou) утверждает, что в китайской махаяне только монахи могут держать обеты боддхисатвы.
> странно, если это так


Так то Китай  :Smilie:

----------

